# Why are redheads so hot



## Suspecting

(This thread is about women with red hair.)

I'm intrigued by redheads. No matter where I am if there's a redhead I always notice them. My current girlfriend is a redhead. I wonder if it's some sort of addiction (RHS)? 

My fave HRH (after gf ofc) Rachelle Lefevre:




























Any thoughts? 

Edit: meaning female redheads.

Edit2: post pics of your fav *female *redheads!


----------



## Faithful Wife

One of my gf's was a red head and she told me this joke:

Q. Why do blondes have more fun?

A. Because there aren't enough redheads to go around.

ba-dum-bum


----------



## love=pain

Love redheads like eating an orange, dated 2 in my time it was great.


----------



## Unique Username

Because we are


AND.....because there are less of us than any other hair color on the planet ...we are special


----------



## Suspecting

Unique Username said:


> Because we are
> 
> 
> AND.....because there are less of us than any other hair color on the planet ...we are special


Yes very rare; about 1-2% of population.

I guess black haired people are the majority.

My own hair has been quite funny. I had black hair when I was born then it changed to almost blonde hair until puberty and after that it's been brown.


----------



## Racer

Because boys become men (who formed ideas as boys about what 'sexual' was.) Mmmmmm.... deserted desert island scenario.









I want my 3 hour tour...


----------



## Laila8

I think blondes are hotter.


----------



## Racer

What is funny to me is having conversations with my son. He has no idea where "ginger" came from. Or "betty". And that's part of slang now. I wonder how many even understand my reference photo above?


----------



## unbelievable

I don't know, either, but they are.


----------



## Suspecting

Laila8 said:


> I think blondes are hotter.


Blonde girls? I should have cleared I meant female redheads since I'm a guy.


----------



## chillymorn

red hair and freckels. yum, yum, yum but the drapes has to match the carpet.

I've heard that people with red hair can tolerate more pain and it takes more seditive to put them under for surgery. 


but ya something about them is totaly hot.


but I think all women who take care of themselves are hot in their own special way! unless they are bi*chy. then no matter what their ulgy.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

My speech is entitled "Ginger Kids". Children with red hair, light skin, and freckles. We've all seen them. On the playground, at the store, walking on the streets. They creep us out, and make us sick to our stomachs. I'm talking, of course, about Ginger kids. 

Ginger kids are born with a disease, which causes very light skin, red hair and freckles. This disease is called "Gingervitis". Kids who have Gingervitis cannot be cured. Because their skin is so light, Ginger kids must avoid the sun. 

Some people have red hair, but not light skin and freckles. These people are called daywalkers.

In conclusion, I wil leave you with this. If you think that the ginger problem is not a serious one... 

think again!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Redhead gals are hot.Redhead guys though? not so much.

I can only think of a few male redheads that I consider truly hot and sexy.


----------



## chillymorn

ScubaSteve61 said:


> My speech is entitled "Ginger Kids". Children with red hair, light skin, and freckles. We've all seen them. On the playground, at the store, walking on the streets. They creep us out, and make us sick to our stomachs. I'm talking, of course, about Ginger kids.
> 
> Ginger kids are born with a disease, which causes very light skin, red hair and freckles. This disease is called "Gingervitis". Kids who have Gingervitis cannot be cured. Because their skin is so light, Ginger kids must avoid the sun.
> 
> Some people have red hair, but not light skin and freckles. These people are called daywalkers.
> 
> In conclusion, I wil leave you with this. If you think that the ginger problem is not a serious one...
> 
> think again!


????? whats the problem with redheads. prejudice much.


----------



## Suspecting

ScubaSteve61 I can't figure out if you're being sarcastic or trying to be offensive.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

I'm trying to be funny. There is an episode of the show "South Park" entitled "Ginger Kids". The character Eric Cartman gives a speech in school, that is the text that I have above. I am not trying to be offensive, nor am I trying to be prejudiced. 

Humor, people. Smile once in a while. Everybody ISN'T out to get you.

ETA: My WIFE's hair verges on red. I LIKE red hair.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

ScubaSteve61 said:


> I'm trying to be funny. There is an episode of the show "South Park" entitled "Ginger Kids". The character Eric Cartman gives a speech in school, that is the text that I have above. I am not trying to be offensive, nor am I trying to be prejudiced.
> 
> Humor, people. Smile once in a while. Everybody ISN'T out to get you.
> 
> ETA: My WIFE's hair verges on red. I LIKE red hair.


:rofl: I remember that episode.I was laughing so hard!


----------



## ScubaSteve61

ScarletBegonias said:


> :rofl: I remember that episode.I was laughing so hard!


I agree, it was quite funny. Then they dyed Cartman's hair and he tried to get redheads to take over the world lol


----------



## Suspecting

ScarletBegonias said:


> Redhead gals are hot.


Pics!


----------



## Almostrecovered

No one's mentioned the words "fire crotch" yet?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Suspecting said:


> Pics!


of who?


----------



## Suspecting

ScarletBegonias said:


> of who?


Redhead you think is hot. Of course!


----------



## Dollystanford

Obviously the hottest red headed man of all time


----------



## Dollystanford

I realise he doesn't look red headed in that picture
But he is


----------



## ScarletBegonias

he's a subtle redhead but definitely a redhead.


----------



## Suspecting

Hey, those are not gals.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

SO's fav Trueblood vamp is a ginger


----------



## Dollystanford




----------



## Suspecting

Dolly, those three are not so good looking ladies imho.


----------



## Racer

My daughter... very old pic and she's a teenager now so I won't post a creeper bait. She's what you'd call a "daywalker" very few freckles. We have a lot of Scottish in us 










Eldest son also has a red tint to his hair. Sister, Mother, Grandfather too. Weird though, my wife can't recall a redhead on her side of the family.


----------



## Suspecting

Isla Fisher (actress)









Elena Satine (actress)


----------



## Jellybeans

My favorite redheads: Prince Harry and Eric Stoltz. I would do bad things to Eric Stoltz.


----------



## committed4ever

Racer said:


> What is funny to me is having conversations with my son. He has no idea where "ginger" came from. Or "betty". And that's part of slang now. I wonder how many even understand my reference photo above?


I assume she must be famous for something but the pic looks like it was before my time


----------



## ScubaSteve61

committed4ever said:


> I assume she must be famous for something but the pic looks like it was before my time


Her character's name was "Ginger". She was the movie star, who was with the professor, the Skipper, the millionaire and his wife, Mary Anne, and of course Gilligan.


----------



## Racer

committed4ever said:


> I assume she must be famous for something but the pic looks like it was before my time


Lol... Gilligan's Island. Made in the mid-late sixties. TV series that ran in syndication for decades.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I love Ginger! I'm thinking I need to dress up as her for Halloween! 

Redheads are not really so popular. When going out with friends, it was normally the MaryAnn girls who were hit on most.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

It spawned the age old debate for guys.

Do you want Mary Anne (wholesome farmers daughter) or Ginger (red headed sex pot)? 

Red headed women are something special. They have a hotness and innocence rolled into one that you can't quantify. They also generally have a great sense of identity and self because they grow up "different" than the norm.

For me...Christina Hendricks does it for me. In MANY ways LOL. 









For the ladies. This guy was the talk a few years back. I guess when you're an Olympican at 6'5" tall...you get some attention LOL. PS keep in mind the hair is from the early to mid 90's.

















PS: My wife LOVES when I grow out my goatee. I'm a VERY dark haired dark eyed Scotsman. But when I grow out my goatee, red hairs show up. She loves that.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

ScubaSteve61 said:


> I'm trying to be funny. There is an episode of the show "South Park" entitled "Ginger Kids". The character Eric Cartman gives a speech in school, that is the text that I have above. I am not trying to be offensive, nor am I trying to be prejudiced.
> 
> Humor, people. Smile once in a while. Everybody ISN'T out to get you.
> 
> ETA: My WIFE's hair verges on red. I LIKE red hair.


I'm glad you revealed the source of your rant. After Cartman's speech, his friends are aghast so they sneak in to his house at night and henna his hair and draw freckles on him (without waking him of course). A plot twist follows.

One of my favorite episodes!


----------



## ScubaSteve61

VermisciousKnid said:


> I'm glad you revealed the source of your rant. After Cartman's speech, his friends are aghast so they sneak in to his house at night and henna his hair and draw freckles on him (without waking him of course). A plot twist follows.
> 
> One of my favorite episodes!


I was actually pretty surprised people thought I was serious. I'm very rarely serious. Guess I should just stay in Social where I belong and not make an appearance in the other forums.


----------



## Racer

ScubaSteve61 said:


> I was actually pretty surprised people thought I was serious. I'm very rarely serious. Guess I should just stay in Social where I belong and not make an appearance in the other forums.


lol.. yes, out of social things are much more super serious.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Christina Hendricks is one of my favorites:


----------



## GTdad

I gave TCS a "like" mostly just because she's a redhead. A very cool one.


----------



## samyeagar

My STBW is a pale, freckled, redhead, and oh so yummy. Every now and then if we are hugging or something close like that, I'll whisper in her ear "I got me a redhead"

Shirley Manson would have to be my second fav and Karen Gillan would be my third.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband prefers thin long haired brunettes with no tattoos.. the Red heads do not get his highest vote... 

Although ME.. when I was in high school, I had a couple silent crushes on red headed boys... they were different and it always caught my attention..a little allure there... I liked the freckles too.


----------



## committed4ever

Racer said:


> Lol... Gilligan's Island. Made in the mid-late sixties. TV series that ran in syndication for decades.


Oh okay gotcha. Well I was born in the mid 80's so there ya go! I watch a few syndicated but not that many. One of my favorites is Perry Mason in black and white when he was young. I have a girl crush on Della Street


----------



## Coffee Amore

Dollystanford said:


> Obviously the hottest red headed man of all time


That's a great pic of him. I would do such bad things to Fassy. And he prefers brunettes like me. 

My husband totally adores Christina Hendricks. I can't imagine why.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I think this shows his hair color a little better: 









And Christina again (for the guys, wink, wink):


----------



## Enginerd

I've always been attracted to red heads. Extra feminine IMO. Now here's an inappropriate, but related question.

Why is a baboons ass red?

Peace


----------



## Starstarfish

I'm biased to answer this question, I'm a ginger myself. 

I'm not posting pics though.


----------



## Suspecting

TCSRedhead said:


> Christina Hendricks is one of my favorites:


Hey I think you are eligible to post a pic of yourself TCS.


----------



## Suspecting

Elena Satine again:


----------



## SaltInWound

chillymorn said:


> but the drapes has to match the carpet.


Ugh. Some of the worst pick up lines I have heard center around that very topic.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I don't think anyone mentioned Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## Suspecting

Coffee Amore said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned Scarlett Johansson.


I believe Scarlett Johansson is natural blonde?


----------



## Suspecting

Davelli0331 said:


> ....and?


Read the thread title?


----------



## Suspecting

Davelli0331 said:


> Thread title doesn't say _natural_ red heads, you just said red heads


Yep can't change the title anymore. But I know SJ is blonde she only colors her hair red for the roles like the Black Widow in Avengers. I only answered Coffee Amore why SJ hasn't been mentioned because everyone thinks she is a blonde and the title is redheads so that's why she hasn't been mentioned... Makes sense?


----------



## Suspecting

Davelli0331 said:


> LOL, I understood what you meant, Suspecting, I was merely making a joke.
> 
> And that image you posted does nothing to reinforce your argument for natural redheads only
> 
> (That's also a joke, Suspecting!)


You need to work on that sarcasm still. What was the joke again?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

When I was younger I used to always wish to date a redhead. In my dating history, not only did I not ever date a redhead, I never dated a blonde either. Always brunettes. It wasn't intentional, it just happened.

But now I don't care what color hair a woman has so long as her hair is healthy, has a hot bod and a pretty face.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Actually Christina Hendricks is a natural blonde. That's what she said in an interview.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Coffee Amore said:


> Actually Christina Hendricks is a natural blonde. That's what she said in an interview.


Seems silly to argue about. She says she is a "strawberry blonde". She has blue eyes. There are no pictures of her natural hair color. I don't know what strawberry blonde is. She's still beautiful. I've seen redheads with blue eyes. I've seen redheads with green eyes. Here's a link. Hope you guys can move past this.

Christina Hendricks: Blonde | Secretly Blonde Celebrities | Comcast.net


----------



## soccermom2three

To my and my husband's surprise, our daughter was born a redhead. I'm brunette, he's blond but I guess we both carry the gene that's needed to create a redhead.

She's 18 now and I won't comment on the hot thing but I think she is very beautiful. She used to hate her red hair but I think she's getting over it. Other women go gaga, giving her compliments on it all the time, telling her there's no way to get her hair color from a bottle.

Trivia about redheads: Redheads require more anesthesia when going under surgery.


----------



## samyeagar

Tattoos on redheads fade far faster than non redheads.


----------



## soccermom2three

samyeagar said:


> Tattoos on redheads fade far faster than non redheads.


Oh, I'm going to tell her this even though she's not the tattoo type.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Thankfully my tattoos haven't faded (oldest one was 13 years ago) but that may be due to wearing a LOT of sunscreen regularly.


----------



## TCSRedhead

We don't - but we eat the souls of others. It's what keeps us looking young.


----------



## soccermom2three

Davelli0331 said:


> I've heard they have no souls


How did that saying even start? My daughter laughs when people say it but sometimes with her attitude I wonder. (just kidding)


----------



## TCSRedhead

The Google says: Ancient Greeks believed that redheads turned into vampires after death, which may be the genesis of the belief that redheads have no soul. Regardless, modern day believers of vampires insist that red hair is an important symbol of membership in their sub-culture.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Naturally, I'm a strawberry blonde (as is my middle child) but I turn up the volume on the red since I'm soo pale. 

Oldest daughter is blonde, demon baby is a brunette but has reddish tint.


----------



## TCSRedhead




----------



## TCSRedhead




----------



## Unaware

Davelli0331 said:


> I've heard that gingers don't have souls.


:rofl: My friends say that Gingers don't have souls & that every freckle is a soul that they have stolen! 

I am naturally Blonde (pale with a sprinkling of freckles) and have been dying my hair red since I was 13. I have been every shade of red under the sun and never plan on going back.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I bet you didn't even notice the hair, Dave.


----------



## Coffee Amore

No, the nerd in him was too busy staring at the wizard school logo.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Coffee Amore said:


> No, the nerd in him was too busy staring at the wizard school logo.


I noticed it...


----------



## Suspecting

TCSRedhead said:


> The Google says: Ancient Greeks believed that redheads turned into vampires after death, which may be the genesis of the belief that redheads have no soul. Regardless, modern day believers of vampires insist that red hair is an important symbol of membership in their sub-culture.


Speaking of vampires, besides Deborah Ann Woll, Evan Rachel Wood is also redhead(dish) in True Blood. Seems the writers have done their Googling.


----------



## thatbpguy

Faithful Wife said:


> One of my gf's was a red head and she told me this joke:
> 
> Q. Why do blondes have more fun?
> 
> A. Because there aren't enough redheads to go around.
> 
> ba-dum-bum


Don't quit your day job.


----------



## thatbpguy

Here is something I read once...

When Playboy first came out there were government censors and the magazine had to run pics by them before publishing. Basically they could show whatever they wanted except redheads from the waste down. It was deemed too over the top sensual.

AND I AGREE!!!


----------



## thatbpguy

TCSRedhead said:


>


I need to stop drooling while I play internet.


----------



## bubbly girl

My husband would love this thread...he has a thing for redheads too.

Funny, he and our neighbor were talking once about how hot redheads are and their fiery tempers. Hmmm, losing my temper doesn't turn him on. Lol I guess it only works for redheads.


----------



## thatbpguy

bubbly girl said:


> My husband would love this thread...he has a thing for redheads too.
> 
> Funny, he and our neighbor were talking once about how hot redheads are and their fiery tempers. Hmmm, losing my temper doesn't turn him on. Lol I guess it only works for redheads.


That's true. I have a deep seated red head fetish and they can lose their temper all they wanna around me.


----------



## Hortensia

Not bright red, toward orange. I find brown-red haired girls to be the hottest. Long, silky, straight brownish red hair, along with full curves and flat belly. That's the type I'd chase if I were a guy lol


----------



## Suspecting

That's dirty blonde color imo.


----------



## Suspecting

Hortensia said:


> Not bright red, toward orange. I find brown-red haired girls to be the hottest. Long, silky, straight brownish red hair, along with full curves and flat belly. That's the type I'd chase if I were a guy lol











?









Debra Messing


----------



## soccermom2three

My daughter's prom hair:


----------



## diwali123

Debra Messing isn't naturally red either. 

I've always been fascinated/disturbed by men's sexual categorization of women by hair color. It seems so strange considering anyone can dye their hair any color at any time. 
You would think hair color would be the least important but it seems to be one of the most important elements.


----------



## Suspecting

diwali123 said:


> Debra Messing isn't naturally red either.
> 
> I've always been fascinated/disturbed by men's sexual categorization of women by hair color. It seems so strange considering anyone can dye their hair any color at any time.
> You would think hair color would be the least important but it seems to be one of the most important elements.


Women do this too. If I had a dollar each time I hear a woman say that they prefer "tall, *dark *and handsome" I would be rich by now. Many women sexually categorize men's muscles yet anyone can change their muscles if they want.

Hair color doesn't matter to me really, the thing is, a beatiful lady with a red hair causes some chemical response in me, kinda like some women get turned on by big hands, wide shoulders, six-pack or facial hair. It's no different really. It's a biological thing. But it's not a criteria to me by which I choose someone just like I dont choose women according to how their boobs or labia look like. Yet both have a sexual response in me when look at them. Makes sense? 

Ps. I also like brunettes, blondes and black haired women.


----------



## diwali123

I don't get that either in women. 
But women don't tend to attribute personality traits to different hair colors. 
I grew up a blonde and just didn't get the fascination! Still don't! 
I think I would rather have dark hair and darker skin and eyes. 
Porn sites for women don't have separate categories for men's hair color, you know what I mean? 
There's nothing wrong with it, but I just don't get it. Ok continue with the party, I sound like I have asperger's.


----------



## Suspecting

diwali123 said:


> I don't get that either in women.
> But women don't tend to attribute personality traits to different hair colors.
> I grew up a blonde and just didn't get the fascination! Still don't!
> I think I would rather have dark hair and darker skin and eyes.
> Porn sites for women don't have separate categories for men's hair color, you know what I mean?
> There's nothing wrong with it, but I just don't get it. Ok continue with the party, I sound like I have asperger's.


I've never attributed personality traits to hair. Blondes are also a minority everywhere like redheads so the fascination comes probably from that.

Yes it's silly to categorize porn by hair color. But then there is also categories for big d1cks and b1g black c0cks. Isn't that silly too? Most porn sites are made by men for men and they are no rocket engineers. Also usually only the women are mentioned by name which is kinda silly too. Like "Jenna Jameson gets BBC" for example. There are some sites/companies though that are run by women production crews and those look totally different than the porn made by men.

My OP was made a bit tongue between the cheeks so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## diwali123

Not everywhere! In northern Europe they aren't. When I was young in MN we hardly had anyone from othe cultures except for Native Americans. Half the people were blonde. 
Then I moved to an area where blondes were in the minority, and even at age 8, I felt like people were attributing traits to me that didn't exist and acting like I was special because of my hair. 
Funny thing is my d goes to a school where there are kids from 17 different countries and everyone is a minority because no one is a minority. And still she gets all kinds of attention because of her blonde hair. 
Maybe it's white guilt....


----------



## Suspecting

Yes like you said you were minority so you got special attention. Here in Europe blondes are not anything special except maybe in southern parts like Spain, Portugal and Italy and some eastern parts where the majority of the population have black hair. I think it kinda makes sense, the colder the country the lighter the hair and skin and vice versa.


----------



## Red2

Hortensia said:


> Not bright red, toward orange. I find brown-red haired girls to be the hottest. Long, silky, straight brownish red hair, along with full curves and flat belly. That's the type I'd chase if I were a guy lol


You totally had me until you said flat belly..... Darn it! Gotta go work out again....


----------



## bubbly girl

2ntnuf said:


> Just for a little contrast, LOL:


With all those colors Mimi has going on, I don't think anyone notices her hair! lol


----------



## bubbly girl

Suspecting said:


> Ps. I also like brunettes, blondes and black haired women.


As my husband would say, "I don't discriminate. I like all kinds of women." If they do it for him, they do it for him...and as long as my blonde haired blue eyed self still does it for him it's all good! :smthumbup:


----------



## Kurosity

As a red head I must say I have heard it all.

From copper top to fire crotch Soul eating ginger to wild animal blah blah.

Had a coworker once tell me that he never had sex like he had with a red head. Defined it as something of an experience with out words to match. 

Been accused of having a temper just because of my hair color (hate this one. Like I am not actually upset or angry for a reason..nope because of my hair color)

Been asked if the carpet matches (at the time I was naive and had no idea what that meant).

My husband is into red heads so is his sister who is getting married to a red head in just a few months. They both have said they cannot define what draws them to red heads they just can not help it.

I do not understand the fascination but I love the quote "A face with out freckles is like the night sky with out stars." Helped me make it through all the taunting in school for being a red head.

My daughter was born with auburn hair. the red in it looked like fire it was so pretty but it went blond. I believe the girl got rid of the hair color but kept the attitude.

My brother who is also a red head (my parents got two blonds and two red heads lucky them huh) is the most laid back guy I have ever met and I would like to think lucky to be on the attractive side for male red heads. He just had a baby who is a rd head. 

I know they say we are like one percent of the earth population but man the red head convention makes one percent seem really big.

ok sharing time over I need to got to bed it is like 3 am here. Good night!


----------



## whitehawk

My x was a redhead. In our good years she was the hottest thing on two legs but she was also an incredible person , great mind.
Dunno if alll that has to do with redheads or just her but will always have a soft spot for them. 
And hey , how could you not love that beautiful white skin .


----------



## FemBot

I think it comes from a biological need to mate with rare genetics. Blondes comprise 3% of the pop and redheads comprise 1% so thats my hypothesis! Males want genetic variety and rarity which is why exotic women and redheads are so hot.

I'm a redhead and get looks and stares everywhere I go. I get so many compliments. My husband says it's because of my striking features and red hair. My husband isn't into redheads actually which is kind of funny....what a waste! Lol


----------



## Suspecting

Seems my post from yesterday has been deleted? :scratchhead: What's with the mods?


----------



## I Notice The Details

TCS has gorgeous red hair! I notice and appreciate details like red hair. My princess is also a red head...maybe strawberry blondish sometimes. She is extremely feisty and always fun. Her carpet does match her curtains too.


----------



## Nsweet

I don't know why I love redheads and I'm not about to question a good thing. 

But I do have a pretty easy explanation for this.....

I can't speak for the rest of you, but my first long term memories were of watching Disney movies in pampers. And these were my favorites I would stop whatever I was doing to ogle cartoon breasts and bright red hair. 

















It's all Disney's fault!


----------



## Suspecting

I Notice The Details said:


> TCS has gorgeous red hair! I notice and appreciate details like red hair. My princess is also a red head...maybe strawberry blondish sometimes. She is extremely feisty and always fun. Her carpet does match her curtains too.


Lol I asked her to post pics in this thread but I think I scared her away...


----------



## Suspecting

Nsweet said:


> I don't know why I love redheads and I'm not about to question a good thing.
> 
> But I do have a pretty easy explanation for this.....
> 
> I can't speak for the rest of you, but my first long term memories were of watching Disney movies in pampers. And these were my favorites I would stop whatever I was doing to ogle cartoon breasts and bright red hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all Disney's fault!


I remember that cartoon! What was it called, there was some rabbit in it right?

Edit. yes Roger Rabbit it is.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Jessica Rabbit and Ariel! Love them both. No one scared me off, I'm not that skittish. Hub and I were taking advantage of having some 'no baby' time to get busy. Here's a hair picture.


----------



## Nsweet

Do you use anything in your hair to make more red TCS? Some pics it looks redder and others it looks a deep mahogany with red highlights. Can definitely tell you're a natural redhead. It's just it seems to change depth in different pics.


----------



## Suspecting

TCSRedhead said:


> Jessica Rabbit and Ariel! Love them both. No one scared me off, I'm not that skittish. Hub and I were taking advantage of having some 'no baby' time to get busy. Here's a hair picture.
> View attachment 7178


I know it was just a secret plan to get you to post a pic. Nice hair and color!


----------



## TCSRedhead

Lighting makes a BIG difference. It is a lot brighter in natural light. I am a lot blonder but I do enhance it to a dark copper red. 

Another factor that makes a difference in how it photographs is how it's styled.


----------



## doubletrouble

LTR dated two redheads, both of them cheated on me. 
LTR dated two brunettes, one cheated and the other dumped me. 
LTR dated two blondes, dumped them both. 
W had cranberry hair when I met her, now brunette with blonde highlights. She aint goin anywhere!!!


----------



## Nsweet

TCSRedhead said:


> Lighting makes a BIG difference. It is a lot brighter in natural light. I am a lot blonder but I do enhance it to a dark copper red.
> 
> Another factor that makes a difference in how it photographs is how it's styled.


See that's what I thought. I can tell you're a natural redhead, but your hair looks more cranberry in some shots. Whatever you're doing it's working for you.


----------



## triggerhappy

Racer said:


> Because boys become men (who formed ideas as boys about what 'sexual' was.) Mmmmmm.... deserted desert island scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my 3 hour tour...


Yeah, like you can last longer than 7 minutes...


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

My wife had reddish brown hair when I married her. Actually, my preference has always been blondes but the only true blonde I ever dated fit the stereotype exactly. Never been all that attracted to natural redheads initially but I have gotten to know some that I eventually became attracted to.


----------

